# Advice how to adopt :( 25 and unable to conceive



## chloe88

hello

im 25years old and i live with my fiance and puppy.
i have recently been told i am unable to have children due to my bone condition,and am devastated...what do i do?
i have had awful emails from people emailing me saying i need to pay £11,500 for their child, which is frankly disgusting..
i cant understand how young girls all over the world are popping out babies, and some not even caring for them, then there is me, a woman with a mild disability is shunted by her own body and taken the mick out of by society when having the urge and desire for a family.

i really dont know what to do.

any advice 

thank you


----------



## Loski83

Phone your local adoption agency and they will tell you what you need to do next.


----------

